# Recuperar información de una memoria Kingston



## Alma (Jul 11, 2005)

ayúdenme por favor por accidente atropelle mi memoria y ahora el computador ya no la reconoce necesito recuperar la información, que tiene? podré recuperarla?
la memoria trono y se aflojo no se si se pueda recuperar la información

gracias   ayudenme


----------



## yartthito (Ago 15, 2005)

yo creo que lo primero que debes hacer es tratar de reconstruirla   
Esperando que no hayas echo un corto circuito al haberla probado lo que yo creo que paso es que las pista al haberla aplastado se hayan tronado o quebrado haciendo que la señal y voltaje ya no pase lo unico que debes hacer es puentear las pistas (que se hayan roto obviamente) y lo solucionaras 
SOLO ESPERO QUE NO LO HAYAS QUEMADO AL CONECTARLO DESPUES DE HABERLO APLASTADO


----------

